# What do you think of my aspiring 686 setup?



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea it's clothing... Anyways I like my 686 smarty pants with the removable thermals, they are kind of heavy but keep my nads warm, and that's important. 


The jacket to me looks rather feminine


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

Method said:


> Yea it's clothing... Anyways I like my 686 smarty pants with the removable thermals, they are kind of heavy but keep my nads warm, and that's important.
> 
> 
> The jacket to me looks rather feminine


To each his own


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you want to know what we think, then someone says it looks rather girly and you say to each his own? Who cares what we think.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

686 is great gear. Very good quality and features. For style go with what you like.If you like bright and bold stuff thats a good set up, if not then obviously it would be bad.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you want to know what we think, then someone says it looks rather girly and you say to each his own?


exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

I picked up the 686 smarty index jacket recently and its just a high quality, really warm jacket. I happened to get it off ebay for a pretty cheap price, but I think if you get a high end jacket from 686 you cant go wrong, if you can afford the price tag.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

*Response*



T.J. said:


> exactly what i was thinking.


Look, Im just saying that if you can tell me that its a good jacket because of reasonalble pros, or if its not because of reasonable cons, then okay. But saying its a feminine jacket is your "opinion", and that doesnt tell me if its a good jacket or not, just that you dont like the colors. Okay... I disagree, I think its dope, thats why I said to each his own. But I wouldnt have said to each his own if he could have said that it was bad because the material rips easily. That is more based on evidence with the jacket than opinion. But c'mon. Who wants to know if you think it looks girly? Thats not what this thread is for.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> Look, Im just saying that if you can tell me that its a good jacket because of reasonalble pros, or if its not because of reasonable cons, then okay. But saying its a feminine jacket is your "opinion", and that doesnt tell me if its a good jacket or not, just that you dont like the colors. Okay... I disagree, I think its dope, thats why I said to each his own. But I wouldnt have said to each his own if he could have said that it was bad because the material rips easily. That is more based on evidence with the jacket than opinion. But c'mon. Who wants to know if you think it looks girly? Thats not what this thread is for.



I'm going off the fact that you're matching all your clothing, to me it seems rather contrived and fashion oriented. Perhaps I'm wrong though :dunno:, But I did add I own 686 pants and like them for basically everything when it comes to riding.Somehow I doubt their jackets wouldn't match the same quality, in a way you could take that as a reference to the jacket .

Usually the main things I look for when it comes to clothing is the waterproofing and breathability ratings, anything above 10k is good for me, and then for gloves the type of stitching.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> Look, Im just saying that if you can tell me that its a good jacket because of reasonalble pros, or if its not because of reasonable cons, then okay. But saying its a feminine jacket is your "opinion", and that doesnt tell me if its a good jacket or not, just that you dont like the colors. Okay... I disagree, I think its dope, thats why I said to each his own. But I wouldnt have said to each his own if he could have said that it was bad because the material rips easily. That is more based on evidence with the jacket than opinion. But c'mon. Who wants to know if you think it looks girly? Thats not what this thread is for.


I think a feminine looking jacket is a pretty reasonable con.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> And what are your thoughts on this setup and 686 in general?


:dunno:Seems to me when you ask about the setup in general, if someone posts they think it looks girly, you should have just asked about quality, not included pics.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

thugit said:


> I think a feminine looking jacket is a pretty reasonable con.


Omg. It comes in different colors! Jesus! Plus its not feminine! crap....!


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

danielle said:


> :dunno:Seems to me when you ask about the setup in general, if someone posts they think it looks girly, you should have just asked about quality, not included pics.


Theres a lot of information on those links besides just the pics. Two of them are just pics, but the other two are site links that list features and material types/waterproof/breathability ratings.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> Omg. It comes in different colors! Jesus! Plus its not feminine! crap....!



lol.. I like you


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> Look, Im just saying that if you can tell me that its a good jacket because of reasonalble pros, or if its not because of reasonable cons, then okay. But saying its a feminine jacket is your "opinion", and that doesnt tell me if its a good jacket or not, just that you dont like the colors. Okay... I disagree, I think its dope, thats why I said to each his own. But I wouldnt have said to each his own if he could have said that it was bad because the material rips easily. That is more based on evidence with the jacket than opinion. But c'mon. Who wants to know if you think it looks girly? Thats not what this thread is for.


Uh....correct me if I'm wrong here folks...but isn't the subcategory for this thread called "*FASHION*"? :dunno: Maybe I'm being too literal but sheesh...FASHION is primarily about how stuff looks and less so about how it functions or if it's a good jacket or not. Besides, if you were truly interested in opinions about quality, then I'm thinking you might have wanted to ask that question specifically and not posted links to BIG BRIGHT COLORFUL pictures of the jacket and pants. I'm just sayin'.

And I'll echo your comment about to each his own cuz god knows I wouldn't be caught in that get up. Just my opinion. 

Heck...I'm just a fat bastard wearing a terry cloth towel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

haters suck. i think it looks fine (although, i am a girl  ). as for quality- i'm not sure about those items in particular, but i love my 686 gear- it's held up great & performs as needed- keeps me warm & dry. as someone else said- just make sure it's at least 10k waterproofing.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Style and steeze is realy in the eyes of the beholder. The 686 stuff is really good quality stuff and you really can`t go wrong with their gear in my opinion. I have the 686 Smarty`s exactly like those only in black. They are super comfy, durable, exceedingly warm with the liners in and when it is a sunny warm spring day, they vent well. I have used them for 2 seasons now on Mt. Hood in very wet conditions and have good luck with their waterproofing. The only drawback to them might be that they are a little on the heavy side.
> 
> I also picked up the 686 Manual jacket this season. I have not ridden with it and put it through the paces so can`t say for sure how good it is. I have worn it and it is very warm comfortable and has lots of pockets...:thumbsup:
> 
> I would say that 686 is one of my favorite clothing companies. For quality, value and function, I think that is a good setup. The colors and style is all a matter of personal taste and if you like it, who cares what others think about that.


Hey thanks for the post. I was also wondering though how long a pair of pants could last you (how many seasons before you wear them out or before the waterproofing is almost gone). I know you can use non-detergent soaps to wash them to keep them in better shape over the years, but Ive only had one pair of Freeworld pants and on top of that ive never once washed them (had them for 3 seasons now). Thats mainly because up until now Ive never even heard of washing the pants to help sustain the waterproof laminate on the fabric or the quality of the material. So If I do wash the 686's when I get them every 10 rides or so, how many seasons do you think they could last? How many more seasons will you be riding with your 686's and how much longer do you think they will last you if you take good care of them?


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet pants and they are very nice and comfy, but the jacket is kinda gurly but nice. If ur looking to match, 686 makes a bunch of other really nice jackets that would also look cool with those pants. But overall its a nice set up


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

i was looking at some 686 smarty pants... they look sick and im sure they keep you comfy too. my friend is sponsored by 686 and loves the gear! so i would say it sounds good to me. but please....dont get matching pants with the matching jacket. when the pants and jacket have the same print and everything it just looks retarded. thats my opinion at least.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

steezycheese said:


> i was looking at some 686 smarty pants... they look sick and im sure they keep you comfy too. my friend is sponsored by 686 and loves the gear! so i would say it sounds good to me. but please....dont get matching pants with the matching jacket. when the pants and jacket have the same print and everything it just looks retarded. thats my opinion at least.


Im not that cheesy. I will prob get the storm print jacket (not blue,green) with either black, white, or yellow cargo's. Right now im preferring white, but I like yellow if its like bright yellow.


----------

